# How long does it take for post approval?



## Oriah

Hi, just curious. How long does it take for your first post or thread to show? If it was something not allowed, would I be notified? Just wondering about when I can expect to see it or if I need to ask my questions elsewhere. Thank you :smile2:


----------



## farsidejunky

About a year ago, we had a rash a spam bots that would have a hundred posts up before a moderator could get to it to delete the account.

What you are experiencing is the unintended consequence of the control measures put in place for that situation.
@EleGirl should be able to get you squared away. The tag will notify her.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Oriah

thanks so much!


----------



## farsidejunky

Oriah said:


> thanks so much!


If it is not resolved in another hour or two, send her a message. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------

